

Debuts at DEMO (34 new product photos/blurbs) - gojomo
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/09/03/0301_demo/index.htm

======
pclark
Where are all the startups doing news?

------
gojomo
A few that stuck out to me:

Avaak - super-simple battery-operated webcams

CC:Betty - instant shared email spaces

GoView - Citrix's entry into easy screencasting

MyGuru - Symantec's entry into remote-desktops for casual computer support

Xandros Presto - a quick-boot linux with key net apps for laptops, even if
they already have Windows

ShoutOUT - speech-to-text for iPhone TXTing

